# Motorola Atrix: 1 GHz dual core CPU,  960x540 Android coming to UK in June



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

> The Atrix uses Google’s Android 2.2 platform and has a 1 GHz dual core processor, 1GB of RAM, a qHD pentile display with 24-bit colour, front and rear facing cameras and up to 48GB of storage.
> 
> It also houses a 1,930mAh battery, yet it is just 11mm thick. As well, it has a fingerprint reader.
> 
> ...



Pretty damn juicy stuff, eh?

Atrix vs LG Optimus 2x: http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/37892/lg-optimus-2x-vs-motorola-atrix-4g


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 13, 2011)

LOL we should probably change this forum's name to 'Android phones & gadgets' given the amount of threads there are about them!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks looks rather nice for a motoroloa phone!


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL we should probably change this forum's name to 'Android phones & gadgets' given the amount of threads there are about them!


Perhaps that's because it's:
(a) the technology forum and 
(b) a lot of the exciting new technology is currently happening around the Android platform

The Motorola actually has elements of the doomed Palm Folio about it, in that it has a laptop being 'driven' by a companion smartphone.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 13, 2011)

Pretty fucking tasty innit. If only it had 2.3 on board.


----------



## Callum91 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ding dong! What a phone. I think it'll cost about £500 SIM free.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2011)

Refused as fuck said:


> Pretty fucking tasty innit. If only it had 2.3 on board.


2.3 is almost certainly coming to the phone.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a shame it's a Motorola. I promised myself I'd never buy anything made by them again


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just a shame it's a Motorola. I promised myself I'd never buy anything made by them again


 
TBF when I've owned them in the past its always been the software I've cursed, so with android they could be ok. I don't think I could be bothered with the netbook part unless it was very cheap, but it's a tasty looking phone alright.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> LOL we should probably change this forum's name to 'Android phones & gadgets' given the amount of threads there are about them!


 

Makes a pleasant change from all the apple stuff of recent years.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2011)

G_S said:


> TBF when I've owned them in the past its always been the software I've cursed, so with android they could be ok. I don't think I could be bothered with the netbook part unless it was very cheap, but it's a tasty looking phone alright.


The dock does sound interesting, but the add-on netbook bit would be overkill for my needs. Clever idea though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2011)

editor said:


> The dock does sound interesting, but the add-on netbook bit would be overkill for my needs. Clever idea though.


 
It could be clever, but it's so price dependent on if succeeds. My netbook was £200 and syncs with my phone as much as I need it to. It would have to be cheaper then that of have a much longer battery life for me to consider one which didn't have the flexibility of windows.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2011)

G_S said:


> Makes a pleasant change from all the apple stuff of recent years.


 
I dunno, I like diversity...things get pretty boring when it's all just the same old stuff over and over again...nice to keep things mixed, there's more to life than Google and Apple.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't see that a 1Ghz netbook with only 1Gb ram on proprietary platform as being very useful, esp given the cost.  I don't see that sort of convergence as being sensible.   

Converge small devices to one small device, but trying to converge small and big devices to one device is convergence for what purpose?  It still means your faced with carrying around two devices.  Might as well have a decent netbook/laptop instead.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I can't see that a 1Ghz netbook with only 1Gb ram on proprietary platform as being very useful, esp given the cost.  I don't see that sort of convergence as being sensible.
> 
> Converge small devices to one small device, but trying to converge small and big devices to one device is convergence for what purpose?  It still means your faced with carrying around two devices.  Might as well have a decent netbook/laptop instead.


The deal is that the Atrix gives you the _choice_, and for some the netbook/phone combo will be ideal.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't get what extra choice it gives me over a windows netbook and the advantages, unless its to do with battery life not being x86.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2011)

The ULV stuff from Intel is starting to get very impressive figures.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2011)

editor said:


> The deal is that the Atrix gives you the _choice_, and for some the netbook/phone combo will be ideal.


 
I might be useful if the cost for the dock is < 100 quid.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 14, 2011)

TBH I see the dock being even less use then the netbook. It's not kit you're going to take round folks houses easily and at home there are plenty of otherways to achive this without clogging up your phone,


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Engadget have just reviewed the Atrix and they're feeling the love for the phone big time, but are a little less keen on the accessories.



> The Atrix 4G might be our favorite Android device that we've tested. It's got specs that run laps around most other devices, which should make most potential purchasers feel a little safer about laying out cash for a smartphone right now. We're not saying the phone doesn't have its issues -- and we're really not big fans of Motorola's skinning -- but this is a powerhouse of a device in a sleek package, and Android's openness to customizing means you'll be able to turn it into a phone that feels like your own. So yes, yes to the Atrix 4G, because it is an awesome phone.
> 
> The bigger question you have to ask yourself is whether or not you should spring for the accessories, and our answer to that is closer to something like "probably not." We want to love the HD dock and the laptop dock (the laptop dock especially!), but it's hard to warm up to these devices when they don't really deliver on the experience you're paying for. Our advice? Skip the laptop dock and get a good netbook (there are tons of options) and spring for the tethering plan so you can use the "4G" you're paying for (check your area for coverage, of course). If you absolutely need your phone to pull double duty as an entertainment dock, just get a long HDMI cable -- you, and your wallet, will thank us later.



http://www.engadget.com/motorola/atrix-4g-review/


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2011)

$500 (£311) for the dock buys me passable laptop like this

http://www.dabs.com/products/lenovo...15-6--windows-7-home-premium-laptop-754Q.html

This is the problem, the phone costs X to buy and its a decent bit of hardware but because the dock isn't part of that deal, its going to cost a lot more due to the much lower economy of scale.  Hence the $500 price tag which pitches a keyboard and TFT display with 0 ram, no CPU and 0 storage against a fully fledged laptop.

I could have told Motorola that was a bad idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

I've got no interest in the bolt on netbook, but the phone looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you noticed that with the near total adoption of Android, there has become next to nothing in these hardware updates that makes anything stand out above another.   Pretty much without exception they are all starting to blend into the same exact bit of hardware and software.

Sony are the only company I can see that has actually produced something Android with a twist with their gaming handset.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Have you noticed that with the near total adoption of Android, there has become next to nothing in these hardware updates that makes anything stand out above another.   Pretty much without exception they are all starting to blend into the same exact bit of hardware and software.
> 
> Sony are the only company I can see that has actually produced something Android with a twist with their gaming handset.


You could say the same about the iPhone 3 and 3GS. And the 4, come to think about it.  After all, there's really not that much you can do with a phone design, but there are some differences. 

The Motorola Pro with its Treo-style keyboard is very different to the Atrix for example, and then there's the LG Optimus with its rather strange 3D interface, and the Android phones with slide out keyboards, and the really small ones...


----------



## Sunray (Feb 15, 2011)

Saying its got a keyboard or its a bit smaller or they are using a non-standard UI goes to show just how limited the options are for these companies in differentiating themselves from the competition.

Apples hardware has changed incrementally, but then its not competing with itself on the hardware front,  radical changes to its own hardware would be a real issue for their app creators, this consistent platform is a definite boon to the developers.  

Other manufacturers don't have this restriction, esp with everything abstracted out in the Java VM that runs inside Android.   Only Sony with that Xperia Play has provided something interesting.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

I'd say this a good thing and will make the market more price orientated. In the same way when you buy a PC, you know which OS you want and go find the best deal on the hardware or pay the price premium and get a Mac.


----------



## mincepie (Feb 15, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Have you noticed that with the near total adoption of Android, there has become next to nothing in these hardware updates that makes anything stand out above another.   Pretty much without exception they are all starting to blend into the same exact bit of hardware and software.
> 
> Sony are the only company I can see that has actually produced something Android with a twist with their gaming handset.



This is the danger for Nokia, even with Microsoft... they will become just another Microsoft device along with all the other Win7 phones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess the positive is that they could become the Dell of WM7 world. 

They can make nice hardware...would be good if they became platform agnostic and made android and wm7 devices like HTC do. I bought my desire hd mostly on build quality over the galaxy.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Saying its got a keyboard or its a bit smaller or they are using a non-standard UI goes to show just how limited the options are for these companies in differentiating themselves from the competition.
> 
> Apples hardware has changed incrementally, but then its not competing with itself on the hardware front,  radical changes to its own hardware would be a real issue for their app creators, this consistent platform is a definite boon to the developers.
> 
> Other manufacturers don't have this restriction, esp with everything abstracted out in the Java VM that runs inside Android.   Only Sony with that Xperia Play has provided something interesting.


 Customers prefer the choice. That's why Android is completely eclipsing Apple in sales and will continue to do so.

Some people want hardware keyboards, some need a small phone, some need a great camera, some want HD video and so on. Android offers that choice and customers can pick whatever suits their budget and needs.

In fact, the Atrix offers a unique proposition so I don't really know what you're on about. No other handset comes with a dock and plug in netbook.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 15, 2011)

I think android is eclpsing apple as it's a good OS for much cheaper!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2011)

editor said:


> Customers prefer the choice.* That's why Android is completely eclipsing Apple in sales and will continue to do so*.
> 
> Some people want hardware keyboards, some need a small phone, some need a great camera, some want HD video and so on. Android offers that choice and customers can pick whatever suits their budget and needs.
> 
> In fact, the Atrix offers a unique proposition so I don't really know what you're on about. No other handset comes with a dock and plug in netbook.


 
I don't see sales as relevant.  Neither are those last two relevant to my point, they don't come with the phone.

All these phones do the same basic things now and there is a rizla paper between the Desire you have and that Atrix and any other android phone.  We have started to reach the point where its all getting homogeneous. The choice you speak of is one of vague preference rather than anything technical or innovative,. The hardware is starting to commoditise and with that brings lower prices and the decent to the bottom where all phones will be standard android phones.  This is actually one of Googles states aims with Android.

I think this point is here now.  Nothing has intrigued me for ages in the hardware.  

Its all about the OS and the services that that OS can offer and its in this space that the phone wars are starting back up again.

As for cheap Android phones, the Wildfire is still 209 contract free and its only just good enough, the decent ones are 400+ which is fast approaching iPhone levels.  Where they have dominated is the discount the operators can get for these phones, clearly much more than Apple has offered.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunray said:


> As for cheap Android phones, the Wildfire is still 209 contract free and its only just good enough, the decent ones are 400+ which is fast approaching iPhone levels.


You're a bit out of touch squire!

You can pick up an Android San Francisco contract free for just *£89* - and for that you get Android 2.1, a 3.5 inch 480 x 800 pixel OLED capacitive touchscreen, up to 32 GB of storage via a microSD card, 600 MHz CPU, 3 megapixel camera, GPS and WiFi.  It's incredible value, and prices are going to come down even more.

Edit: you can get even cheaper - £67.99 for Vodafone 845 Android


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, there you go hence the reason for such enormo Android figures. I just did a cursory check on the car phone warehouse site.   This further enhances my point that the hardware has commoditised and its heading to the bottom at near light speed.  

I said 5 years most phones will be like this, I am clearly miles out, people will be onto their second and third by then.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 16, 2011)

How does the fact that the latest cutting edge phones are running Android square with "heading to the bottom"


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2011)

I still refuse to give up my SE phone until battery life is vastly improved


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Well, there you go hence the reason for such enormo Android figures. I just did a cursory check on the car phone warehouse site.   This further enhances my point that the hardware has commoditised and its heading to the bottom at near light speed.


Heading to the bottom? The new batch of high end Android phones completely outspec the iPhone and anything else out on the market, but - and this is the important bit - consumers can choose between those high end phones or get a cheap one.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> How does the fact that the latest cutting edge phones are running Android square with "heading to the bottom"



What I am saying is the hardware is becoming very irrelevant.   Android is in need of ever more beefy CPU's to try to over come its Achilles heel of having Java as its core dev language which in itself is fine, just don't expect twitch gaming out of it for a bit yet.  Every time I show my Android owning friends the 3D games on an iPhone they are always surprised.  The unreal engine is a good demo. I digress.

The competition in the smart phone area has started to switch away from hardware and OS to apps and services.


----------



## Teepee (Feb 16, 2011)

Motorola is fine unless you want to root your phone or do anything non-sanctioned with it.

Motorola treat their most enthusiastic and innovative users like shit and this is something to keep in mind when buying a motorola handset.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2011)

Sunray said:


> What I am saying is the hardware is becoming very irrelevant.   Android is in need of ever more beefy CPU's to try to over come its Achilles heel of having Java as its core dev language which in itself is fine, just don't expect twitch gaming out of it for a bit yet.


Android runs just fine on relatively low powered CPUs - in fact, Eme's HTC legend runs very well indeed on a lowly a 600mHz CPU.

My Desire is perfectly smooth in use and plays fairly graphic games like Raging Thunder just fine. The Unreal Engine technology is also coming to Android, not that advanced gaming is the highest priority on my list.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2011)

I see Google has announced its own subscription service that's cheaper than Apple one day after Apple announced theirs.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunray said:


> I see Google has announced its own subscription service that's cheaper than Apple one day after Apple announced theirs.


And it's not compulsory either. Still, it makes a change from Apple leaking rumours every time there's a big Android announcement.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2011)

I also see that there is an NDK which makes quite a difference from a developer perspective. 

http://cplus.about.com/b/2011/01/18/android-phones-to-allow-full-cc-programmability.htm

This will lead to more games, all leading titles are C++ but that I think will be in combination to Android 3 which is the 1st Android version that I think is actually quite interesting.  It has something called RenderScript which will make a big difference on this front.


----------



## grit (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunray said:


> Android is in need of ever more beefy CPU's to try to over come its Achilles heel of having Java as its core dev language which in itself is fine, just don't expect twitch gaming out of it for a bit yet.  Every time I show my Android owning friends the 3D games on an iPhone they are always surprised.  The unreal engine is a good demo. I digress.



This is down to developers, not hardware.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 17, 2011)

No its because all the hardware is different on each phone, but to ensure application compatibility between phones they insist that all the apps are run in a virtual environment which is identical on every Android phone, generally Java but with the NDK its not limited to that.  There are some limitations to 'identical' but the market place can decide what will and will not work on the phone and not present incompatible apps to users.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2011)

Big review here: http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/motorola-atrix-930919/review



> We liked
> 
> The sheer power and speed of the Motorola Atrix are immediate and distinct advantages. The dual-core processor makes Android run snappily, with little waiting between tasks. The 4G connectivity will also be a massive boost for internet users when it becomes available.
> 
> ...


----------



## grit (Mar 9, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Just a shame it's a Motorola. I promised myself I'd never buy anything made by them again


 
My exact feeling looks great, but there is no way I'm buying a Moto.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 9, 2011)

I've not felt the need to root my phone yet, but the way they are such cunts about if you do put me off.

TBF The A1000 I owned years ago miles ahead of its time. Came out in 2004


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2011)

It's coming on Orange for £35/month.
http://www.wirefresh.com/motorola-atrix-gets-uk-pricing-on-orange-exclusive/


----------

